# MAC exchange policy in Singapore?



## neonpeony (Feb 3, 2011)

I always forget to ask every time I drop by an MAC outlet for a spot of retail therapy.. *Is there such thing as an exchange policy* after the item has been swatched *once* and you've got epic serious second thoughts about it's usability/color suitability? Like you could have picked something you can be more comfortable with? 

  	The item in question is M.A.C. Red. It just feels off kilter for me after that home swatching session.
  	I found another red lippy, Ruby Woo, and it goes better with my NW25 skintone. I'm fair, with an olive-yellow undertone from my mom's side.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Mar 9, 2011)

im not sure about the exchange policy here. bt i dont think they will take the item once it has been swatched. singapore is pretty strict about such regulations.. even if you have not swatched the item, its usually very problematic to exchange it and they ask so many questions all the time..

  	bt there really is no harm in trying. perhaps go to a counter where the SA knows you so that the chance of returning the purchase is better..


----------



## Nikee (Sep 18, 2012)

Me and my aunt just went in singapore on feb. we exchange three product of use mac  and we can choose want item we want, i pick a lipstick.  soo going back in singapore for that


----------

